# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  I've been losing Subscribed Threads

## jaslake

On several occasions over the last month or so I've lost "Subscribed Threads".  If I "Unsubscribe" then "Subscribe" the Thread comes back as a subscription.

----------


## arlu1201

Have you lost these threads on saturday when the backup happens or during the week?

----------


## Kevin UK

Arlu

I thought that was the idea of backups, so data is not lost!  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@arlu1201

Don't know the answer to that. 

Here's the approximate scenario:I'll get an Email NotificationInstead of clicking on the Linc in the Email I goto the ForumClick on Quick Link...Subscribed ThreadsThe Thread about which I just received the Notification is not thereI go back to the Email and click on the LinkThe Thread opensClick on Thread ToolsClick on Subscribe to Thread to renew the Subscription

----------


## arlu1201

Yes Kevin.  These are subscriptions that we are losing not the threads themselves actually.  It tends to happen during the backup process and the tech team is already checking on that.  So just wanted to check if this incident was different.

----------


## jaslake

@arlu1201

Appreciate your follow up and all you and the Mods do for us.  Thank you.

----------

